# Golden retriever available for stud



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2019)

*GOLDEN RETRIEVER AVAILABLE TO STUD* to quality bitches with clearances. Cheerio’s Rowdy James T Rascal has got it all-brains, talent, work ethic and good looks. He has his HRCH and UH under his belt and just passed his 5th straight Master hunt test earning him that coveted AKC Master Hunter title. Equally talented as a waterfowl retriever and upland hunter. He is affable, biddable and has loads of personality. Judges have described him as an “exuberant” worker who wants to please and can he mark! Trained and handled by an amateur, he is my first hunt test dog so our learning curve has been steep. Rowdy actively competes in AKC and UKC obedience, rally and agility venues, is an UKC All Star and invitee to the UKC Premier and AKC National Championship events. Pedigree and clearances available to review on k9data.com with Hip, Elbow, and Eye clearances. Echocardiogram Normal, NCL Clear. Contact Anne Millane (262) 269-9925 or email at [email protected] for more information. Rowdy resides in Wisconsin but summers in Washington State then Texas for the winter with his owner where we can continue training year-round.


----------



## rpteak (Nov 1, 2021)

Anne.m[email protected] said:


> [email protected]


Curious when you and Rowdy are in Texas - I am in Dallas area.


----------

